# BBO: P & Q - Solo Percussion



## Ben (Sep 1, 2020)

Hi everyone!

A look at the calendar tells me: It's time for more Big Bang!

This time we decided to make parts of our Synchron Percussion, instruments sampled down to the the detail with highest precision, available at an incredibly affordable price: € 65 per library (intro, reg: € 95).

Big Bang Orchestra: Phoenix, Pitched Solo Percussion, comes with Timpani, Glockenspiel Xylophone, Vibraphone, Tubular Bells, Plate Bells, Burma Gongs.
Big Bang Orchestra: Quasar, Solo Percussion, contains Snare Drum, Bass Drum, Tambourine, Concert Toms, Taikos, Piatti, Cymbals, Tam-tam, Triangle, Woodblocks, Thundersheets, Windmachine, Slapsticks.

Find a list of all instruments and articulations on the product pages of BBO: Phoenix and BBO: Quasar.
Best of all: These special BBO products come with all mics of the Synchron Percussion Full Libraries!
Get ready for instruments with a sound from an additional dimension.

Check out and get BBO: Phoenix and BBO: Quasar here, and let us know what you think about these libraries!
(If you already own Synchron Percussion I and/or II Full, you already have all content available in these installments.)

If you like the sound of these and want/need more, there are upgrade paths to the Synchron Percussion libraries available.

Have a nice day!
- Ben


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 1, 2020)

Is there a Vibraphone in Synchron Percussion? Didn't think so...


----------



## Ben (Sep 1, 2020)

Oh, and because you can never have enough percussion:

We also reduced the BBO Percussion ensemble installments, and 30 days demos are available for these right now:
- BBO: Dorado, Percussion Ensembles € 70
- BBO: Eridanus, Percussion Ensemble Riffs € 55
- BBO: Fornax, Pitched Percussion Ensembles € 70


----------



## Ben (Sep 1, 2020)

jamwerks said:


> Is there a Vibraphone in Synchron Percussion? Didn't think so...


There is in Synchron Percussion II: https://www.vsl.co.at/Synchron_Package/Synchron_Percussion_II


----------



## Lucindus (Sep 1, 2020)

Will you introduce any 'crossgrade' discounts for owners of SY Drums I or Timpani I&II? If you can upgrade from Phoenix to Timpani and from Quasar to Drums, a discount in the opposite direction would make sense, right?


----------



## Ben (Sep 1, 2020)

Lucindus said:


> a discount in the opposite direction would make sense, right?


Why would it? It would be a downgrade, not an upgrade


----------



## Lucindus (Sep 1, 2020)

Not if I only own sub-collections of SY Percussion. If I'm interested in the taiko samples in Quasar, for example, (because you can never have enough taikos, as we all know) I'd be paying for the Quasar content taken from SY Drums I a second time. I thought that was what the VSL discount system was trying to prevent.


----------



## Ben (Sep 1, 2020)

Lucindus said:


> Not if I only own sub-collections of SY Percussion. If I'm interested in the taiko samples in Quasar, for example, (because you can never have enough taikos, as we all know) I'd be paying for the Quasar content taken from SY Drums I a second time. I thought that was what the VSL discount system was trying to prevent.


Hm... in this case I would suggest to contact [email protected] directly and describe the situation. No promises.


----------



## holywilly (Sep 1, 2020)

Marimba is still absent, oh NOOOOOO!


----------



## ptram (Sep 1, 2020)

holywilly said:


> Marimba is still absent, oh NOOOOOO!


Yup! I would trade the vibraphone for the marimba!

Paolo


----------



## Ben (Sep 1, 2020)

And the walkthroughs are here:


----------



## Michael Antrum (Sep 1, 2020)

@Ben I take it that if you already have Synchron Percussion Standard I & II, then there isn't anything new here ?

(with the possible exception of some new microphones ?)


----------



## Ben (Sep 1, 2020)

Michael Antrum said:


> @Ben I take it that if you already have Synchron Percussion Standard I & II, then there isn't anything new here ?
> 
> (with the possible exception of some new microphones ?)





Ben said:


> (If you already own Synchron Percussion I and/or II Full, you already have all content available in these installments.)



If you own SY Perc I and II Full, there is nothing new. No reason to get these two BBO libraries in this case.


----------



## Ben (Sep 2, 2020)

A composition by Jorge Porras - @JEPA, using only BBO: Phoenix


----------



## Beans (Sep 2, 2020)

I appreciate this one that's just Phoenix, rather than having to mentally separate out what's from Phoenix and what's from other BBO percussion-related releases. Thanks!


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 2, 2020)

Appreciate Demos for: Dorado, Eridanus, Fornax. No Demos for Phoenix & Quasar ? MY VSL does not provide. This combo was starting to pull me back into BBO fold ..... after stopping with Andromeda.


----------



## method1 (Sep 2, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> Appreciate Demos for: Dorado, Eridanus, Fornax. No Demos for Phoenix & Quasar ? MY VSL does not provide. This combo was starting to pull me back into BBO fold ..... after stopping with Andromeda.



Paul mentioned in the announcement video that demos are coming.


----------



## Ben (Sep 2, 2020)

There are a few demos available on the product page. And keep in mind these sound exactly like the big Synchron Percussion libraries, just with less articulations


----------



## JonS (Sep 2, 2020)

Ben said:


> There are a few demos available on the product page. And keep in mind these sound exactly like the big Synchron Percussion libraries, just with less articulations


Synchron Percussion I and II are excellent so these BBOs are tremendous value!!


----------



## SlHarder (Sep 2, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> Appreciate Demos for: Dorado, Eridanus, Forna. No Demos for Phoenix & Quasar ? MY VSL does not provide. This combo was starting to pull me back into BBO fold ..... after stopping with Andromeda.


I think Paul mentioned in a vid that P and Q demos would come after the initial download demand on servers tapered off.

Like you the demos have allowed me to make some well informed purchases starting with Hercules.


----------



## Ben (Sep 2, 2020)

Ah... you meant the 30 days demos, not audio demos; I see :D
Will eventually come later this month.


----------



## brek (Sep 2, 2020)

Can we get more details about how these have been stripped down from Synchron Percussion (dynamic layers, RRs, articulations, etc)? Currently weighing these against VI Percussion Standard as they end up around the same price and hard to tell how they compare in terms of specific sample content. 

Side note, have the "core" instruments in VI Percussion always been available spatialized in the Vienna Konzerthaus? I know this library is quite old so it predates extensive walkthroughs on Youtube, but seems like a pretty solid value at it's new price.


----------



## Ben (Sep 2, 2020)

brek said:


> Can we get more details about how these have been stripped down from Synchron Percussion (dynamic layers, RRs, articulations, etc)?


All same, only reduced in articulations.


----------



## José Herring (Sep 2, 2020)

Ben said:


> A composition by Jorge Porras - @JEPA, using only BBO: Phoenix




One of the better demos. VSL should pay him and put it up on their site.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Sep 2, 2020)

José Herring said:


> One of the better demos. VSL should pay him and put it up on their site.


I agree, it's outstanding.


----------



## ptram (Sep 2, 2020)

Ben said:


> All same, only reduced in articulations.


Ben, I seem to hear, in the walkthrough, that dynamic layers have been reduced and optimized to preserve the full dynamic range. Did I hear correctly?

Paolo


----------



## José Herring (Sep 2, 2020)

Robo Rivard said:


> I agree, it's outstanding.


After going through the official demos I was convinced the timp sucked and wasn't going to get the tuned percussion. Now, I'm back to wanting them both.


----------



## Ben (Sep 2, 2020)

ptram said:


> Ben, ...


Can you give me the source / time-stamp of this?


----------



## ptram (Sep 2, 2020)

Ben said:


> Can you give me the source / time-stamp of this?


It's something Paul says from min. 1:20 in the Phoenix Walkthrough. I seem to understand: "Of course we optimized the velocity [series], so you get a reduced number of velocities, but you still get the full dynamic range".

I have to agree on the "full dynamic range".

Paolo


----------



## Beans (Sep 2, 2020)

ptram said:


> It's something Paul says from min. 1:20 in the Phoenix Walkthrough. I seem to understand: "Of course we optimized the velocity [series], so you get a reduced number of velocities, but you still get the full dynamic range".



Yes, my interpretation from that video was, "same *range,* but reduced number of layers within that range."

As in, it still goes from 0-100, but in increments of 20 instead of 10.


----------



## Ben (Sep 2, 2020)

ptram said:


> It's something Paul says from min. 1:20 in the Phoenix Walkthrough.


Thanks, good catch 
This is based on a little misunderstanding before the walkthrough was recorded. Looks like we missed cutting out this part of the video.

Actually all velocities are included in BBO P and Q.


----------



## ptram (Sep 2, 2020)

Ben said:


> Actually all velocities are included in BBO P and Q.


Excellent news. And this explains why it sounds this way!

Paolo


----------



## JEPA (Sep 2, 2020)

José Herring said:


> After going through the official demos I was convinced the timp sucked and wasn't going to get the tuned percussion. Now, I'm back to wanting them both.


Guys, I am biased and not biased  BUT THE TIMPANI are marvelous! Believe me, Phoenix is worth only because of the Timpani, or of the Vibraphone, or of the Toms, or, or... or..


----------



## JEPA (Sep 2, 2020)

JEPA said:


> Toms


hehe...Quasar here I mean...


----------



## SlHarder (Sep 2, 2020)

JEPA said:


> hehe...Quasar here I mean...


I'm with you. I go to load an instrument and it's "H Hercules is for horns," ,nope, it's "J is for horns" ... "Hercules is strong so that's Low Brass" ...


----------



## Ben (Sep 2, 2020)

@JEPA @SlHarder There is a search-bar build-in


----------



## SlHarder (Sep 2, 2020)

Ben said:


> There is a search-bar


Sorry Ben, I was just kidding. I'm loving BBO from the brass onward.


----------



## Ben (Sep 2, 2020)

SlHarder said:


> Sorry Ben, I was just kidding. I'm loving BBO from the brass onward.


 Just wanted to highlight this feature. Often this gets overseen or forgotten (at least I forget sometimes that it is there...)


----------



## Virtuoso (Sep 2, 2020)

Ben said:


> @JEPA @SlHarder There is a search-bar build-in


It's not working for me :(


----------



## JEPA (Sep 3, 2020)

Ben said:


> @JEPA @SlHarder There is a search-bar build-in


Thanks @Ben ! It was my confusion, due that I love the Concert Toms in Quasar as well! Great samples everywhere...


----------



## stfciu (Sep 3, 2020)

Hi,

As BBO is getting bigger and bigger, are you considering any BBO bundles or discounts for further parts if you own anything within its range?

Best Regards,
Sebastian


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 3, 2020)

Just noticed this in my YT feed. Nice one @JEPA!


----------



## JonS (Sep 3, 2020)

Ben said:


> All same, only reduced in articulations.


Even though I already own Synchron Percussion I and II Standard editions, I still bought BBO Phoenix and Quasar because it’s an affordable way to get the additional mics for some of those instruments 👍 The Full libraries really thicken that tone.


----------



## heisenberg (Sep 3, 2020)

Super clear in with the visual as well as the musical explanation. Well done!


----------



## Ben (Sep 3, 2020)

stfciu said:


> As BBO is getting bigger and bigger, are you considering any BBO bundles or discounts for further parts if you own anything within its range?


Hi Sebastian,

We'll see. But just a reminder: The introductory discount is always better then the bundle discount, or sales 

Best, Ben


----------



## Ben (Sep 4, 2020)

This time only using BBO: Quasar, composition by Jorge Porras:


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 4, 2020)

@Ben would be nice if we could get a good comparison of RR and dynamic layers on these, vs synchron.


----------



## Ben (Sep 4, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> @Ben would be nice if we could get a good comparison of RR and dynamic layers on these, vs synchron.


Easy comparison: Same number or RR and velocity layers.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 4, 2020)

Ben said:


> Easy comparison: Same number or RR and velocity layers.


So it is fewer articulations?

Can you explain what the benefit of having the synchron mallets vs the versions in this would be?

what would the extra $$$ buy?


----------



## Ben (Sep 4, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> So it is fewer articulations?


No:


Ben said:


> Same





ProfoundSilence said:


> Can you explain what the benefit of having the synchron mallets vs the versions in this would be?


Different sound, playing styles, performances...


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 4, 2020)

I can't say I'm less confused. 

Still looks like a good deal, just wish the product page was a little more detailed about the nitty gritty


----------



## Ben (Sep 4, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> I can't say I'm less confused.
> 
> Still looks like a good deal, just wish the product page was a little more detailed about the nitty gritty


You just get a really small selection of articulations from the Synchron Percussion I and II. And because we've taken these artticulations from the SY Percussion, you can also upgrade to these from the BBO packages. Great for a start, and dive in deeper as soon as you need more. The upgrade paths also work to the different smaller parts of SY Percussion that you can buy separately.


----------



## Ben (Sep 16, 2020)

Free 30 days demos are now available!  



https://www.vsl.co.at/Product_Overview/BBO_Map


----------



## Beans (Sep 16, 2020)

Sweet! Phoenix, Quasar, and Dorado are some of my favorite recent purchases.


----------



## SlHarder (Sep 16, 2020)

I appreciate the pattern that VSL has established for introducing BBO libraries. The introductory pricing that overlaps with the 30 day demo lets me make well informed and selective purchases as I explore BBO. No regrets so far.


----------



## Beans (Sep 16, 2020)

SlHarder said:


> The introductory pricing that overlaps with the 30 day demo lets me make well informed and selective purchases as I explore BBO. No regrets so far.



I'll add that the return policy - which I don't like to use, but have on one occasion - is perhaps the most consumer-friendly policy of any VI developer in the market. Between the demos and the return policy, I've made (and kept) several purchases that I wouldn't have considered, otherwise.


----------



## SlHarder (Sep 16, 2020)

Beans said:


> I've made (and kept) several purchases that I wouldn't have considered, otherwise.



True for me also. 

And I'm willing to live with the dongle if it gives VSL confidence so they can offer and control the demos and the withdrawal policy.


----------



## stfciu (Sep 16, 2020)

Ben said:


> Hi Sebastian,
> 
> We'll see. But just a reminder: The introductory discount is always better then the bundle discount, or sales
> 
> Best, Ben


I understand. But any loyal discount, even symbolic for existing owners of some parts would be a joyful gesture


----------



## Drjay (Sep 29, 2020)

I‘m going to buy Phoenix and Quasar. Now I‘m wondering if it‘s worth to get Dorado as well, or if it‘s possible to get the same results from P&O?
Does someone own these libs an can explain the differences to Dorado to me? Thanks


----------



## holywilly (Sep 29, 2020)

Drjay said:


> I‘m going to buy Phoenix and Quasar. Now I‘m wondering if it‘s worth to get Dorado as well, or if it‘s possible to get the same results from P&O?
> Does someone own these libs an can explain the differences to Dorado to me? Thanks


P & Q are orchestral percussions that are taken from Synchron Percussions I & II. 
Dorado is ensemble percussions which I totally love for big epic percussions.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Sep 29, 2020)

Dorado is instant gratification. Load a set, and voilà.


----------



## SlHarder (Sep 29, 2020)

Drjay said:


> Does someone own these libs an can explain the differences to Dorado to me? Thanks


I think the 30 day demos are still alive. Give them a try and decide for yourself. I assume you have a dongle because you were buying P & Q.


----------



## Drjay (Sep 29, 2020)

Yes, I have a dongle already and installed all three of them. Definitely, Dorado is instant gratification and fun  
There are two things I do not get. First, I hate buying samples twice and at least a part of the instruments in Dorado appear in P&O. Second, I wonder how Dorado blends with other libs, since the instruments are recorded in three groups in one ensemble. Therefore I see myself rebuilding the ensembles of Dorado in P&O anyway...


----------



## stfciu (Sep 30, 2020)

So...8 minutes before the intro price I managed to buy Quasar in time. Now I am wondering why I left this decision at the last moment (people are strange ). Anyway, very happy for having it in my "arsenal". Thank you VSL for your great work and for the opportunity to have a top notch instrument for a very reasonable price.

Best Regards,
Sebastian


----------



## stfciu (Sep 30, 2020)

I see the discount is still on. Grab it when you can


----------



## Robo Rivard (Oct 1, 2020)

Will the new R and S volumes be released in October?


----------



## Beans (Oct 1, 2020)

Robo Rivard said:


> Will the new R and S volumes be released in October?



That does not appear to be the case:





VSL BBO: What's next? Guess and win


BBO QUASAR




vi-control.net





The contest deadline was originally 2nd November, though both letters were already guessed correctly.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Oct 1, 2020)

That leaves me some time to save money then.


----------



## markleake (Oct 2, 2020)

Drjay said:


> Yes, I have a dongle already and installed all three of them. Definitely, Dorado is instant gratification and fun
> There are two things I do not get. First, I hate buying samples twice and at least a part of the instruments in Dorado appear in P&O. Second, I wonder how Dorado blends with other libs, since the instruments are recorded in three groups in one ensemble. Therefore I see myself rebuilding the ensembles of Dorado in P&O anyway...


Dorado is ensembles, recorded as many players at once, vs. Quasar is recorded as solo instruments. The point is that recording the drums as ensembles gives a completely different result than solos.

The solos will give a more detailed sound. The ensembles a lot more full and dynamic, with the benefit of tight or lose hits (players not hitting at same time).

Both sound excellent to me. VSL are really putting out some quality stuff here!


----------



## Drjay (Oct 2, 2020)

Well, I actually bought all three. Could not resist


----------



## markleake (Oct 2, 2020)

Drjay said:


> Well, I actually bought all three. Could not resist


Me too... I succumbed and bought ALL the percussion libs in BBO.

I will now go sit in the naughty corner.


----------



## Ben (Oct 6, 2020)

Reminder: The intro sale ends in a few hours, so make sure to get your copy of these awsome percussion libraries!


----------



## Beans (Oct 6, 2020)

Thanks, Ben. Glad I jumped on these (+Dorado). They're pretty fun!

Looking forward to seeing what's next, sales- and release-wise.


----------



## holywilly (Oct 6, 2020)

Last minutes purchase, picked up Dorado. Thanks VSL for us to demo the library, I've used it in my current score.


----------



## Piotrek K. (Oct 30, 2020)

@Ben, so how many velocity layers glockenspiel has? Can't find that info :(


----------



## ChristianM (Oct 30, 2020)

Warning, In french, PQ = toilet paper


----------



## Ben (Oct 30, 2020)

Piotrek K. said:


> @Ben, so how many velocity layers glockenspiel has? Can't find that info :(


Sorry, don't have this information at the moment as well. But you can always send a mail to [email protected] and my colleagues will come back to you with more information.


----------



## Piotrek K. (Nov 23, 2020)

Piotrek K. said:


> how many velocity layers glockenspiel has?



If anyone is interested it has eight


----------

